# Win7 kein 1600x1200?



## YxxeY (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
kann es sein das win7 kein 1600x1200 kann? In den Nvidia Systemeinstellungen gibts 1600x1200 nicht,
und in den Spieleinstellungen (z.B. CS:GO) auch nicht. Mein Bruder hat exakt den gleichen Pc, bis darauf das er win8 hat,
und er kann 1600x1200. Ein freund, ebenfalls mit win8, kann es auch. Ein anderer freund mit win7 kann es auch nicht.
Es geht mir darum auf 4:3 zu skalieren, und 1024x768 ist mir einfach zu niedrig.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Januar 2015)

Du kannst es bei nVidia doch im Treiber als benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen.


----------



## YxxeY (16. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte es ja nicht in windows einstellen, sondern im Spiel.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Januar 2015)

Im Spiel sind die benutzerdefinierten Auflösungen doch auch verfügbar, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## YxxeY (18. Januar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal durch Zufall einen anderen Bildschirm angeschlossen, und 1600x1200 geht. Sonst benutze ich den BenQ XL2411Z. Beides sind aber Full-HD Monitore. Ich verstehs nicht.
Könnte es an den Herz liegen? also 60hz und 144hz? 

Ok tut es nicht. Ich habe alles mögliche umgestellt, geht aber nicht. Es muss an irgendetwas anderem liegen. Mein Problem mit dem erstellen eigener Auflösungen ist das da steht das ich dann möglicherweise meine Garantie verliere und das ich möglicher weise den Bildschirm beschädige.

Na Super, laut einem Forum-User geht 1600x1200 nur mit 85hz (oder ein bisschen höher, in anderen Foren stehen andere Werte, aber nie 144 oder 120). Wenn ich aber auf 60hz runterschalte gehts trotzdem nicht. Und wenn ich die Auflösung doch erstelle soll das Bild verschwimmen. Ich denke ich lass es jetzt einfach und spiel weiter in full hd.


----------

